# Initial entry to Australia - After receiving PR



## RanNaidu (Nov 12, 2013)

Hello Experts,

I have a question regarding First entry to Australia.

As per my 189 Grant letter, we (Self, spouse, kid) are supposed to enter Australia before March, 2013. We are planning to travel in Feb 2013 to activate the visa and return in 2-3 days, as we have some personal things to sort out in India.

Is there any minimum period that we need to spend in Australia during first entry visit? Will there be any problems (travel / Tax filing number / Bank account..etc) during our subsequent visits after few months?

Please let us know your thoughts.

Regards,
Ram.


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

No, there is no limited time period of stay. If you will stay for 1 day, your visa will be validated.


----------



## coolkhu (Sep 13, 2013)

Agreed, there is not limit and there should be no problem for other stuff in your subsequent visits.


----------



## k.v.hanumesh (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi,

I have similar kind of question with following doubts .

1. Being 189 can i make initial entry to any city of Australia?

2. What are all the thing need to take care for the initial entry i would like to go for two days at this point i am just looking at just entry .to australia ? ....

3. Do i need to verify details with with DIAC after initial entry because i would like to travel in May 2014 for initial entry and planning next trip some time in 2015 but my initial entry date given by DIAC is OCT 2014 so .. in that case for subsequent travelling do i need to verify with DIAC during my inital entry visit ? or just make entry and leave the country is fine?

4. any thing will be recorded in passport during initial entry ? will there be any changes will be affected in VEVO after initial entry ? 

even though people confirmed that above iam still very keen into this question because to know any pitfalls in it as we all know Importance of PR for that how much we struggled . eagerlly waiting for your valuable response on it.. 


And my 189 visa details as below : 

Visa Grant Date 18 November 2013
Must Make First Entry to Australia Before 14 October 2014 
Must Not Arrive After 18 November 2018 
Stay Period Indefinite 
Travel Facility Multiple 
Visa Conditions NIL

Regards,
Hanumesh






coolkhu said:


> Agreed, there is not limit and there should be no problem for other stuff in your subsequent visits.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

k.v.hanumesh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have similar kind of question with following doubts .
> 
> ...


1. Any city is fine.

2. Nothing - just enjoy your holiday.

3. No, you don't need to verify anything. As long as you make your initial entry before the specified date you're fine.

4. Your passport will be stamped with an ink stamp when you go through passport control. On VEVO when you are in Australia it will say you are "onshore".


----------



## k.v.hanumesh (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks ... for your response .it confirmed , once initial entry done i can travel at any time with in 5 years right? ...
but only thing when u apply Citizenship they will count the number of days which you stayed in Australia is it? .. 
i have other question ,, how simple RRV ? this not required with in five years for exit and entry but this required after 5 years 

Regards,
Hanumesh




ozbound12 said:


> 1. Any city is fine.
> 
> 2. Nothing - just enjoy your holiday.
> 
> ...


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

k.v.hanumesh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks ... for your response .it confirmed , once initial entry done i can travel at any time with in 5 years right? ...
> but only thing when u apply Citizenship they will count the number of days which you stayed in Australia is it? ..
> ...


1. 5 years from the date the visa is granted, you can travel in and out of Australia without restriction.

2. You can apply for citizenship after 4 years of residence. You cannot have been absent for more than 1 year and no more than 90 days in the last year before you apply.

3. Fairly simple assuming you have lived in Australia for at least 2 years of the previous 5 before you apply. There is a fee of course.


----------



## k.v.hanumesh (Aug 14, 2013)

thanks you so much for quick response on this ..

1. 5 years from the date the visa is granted, you can travel in and out of Australia without restriction. [*only condition is first visit should be before initial entry date after that any no of times in and out of Australia thank you so much it clear now* ]

2. You can apply for citizenship after 4 years of residence. You cannot have been absent for more than 1 year and no more than 90 days in the last year before you apply.[*it means how do they evaluate 4 years the reason why i am asking is we will be travelling in and out of Australia. For example my case is NOV 18th 2013 granted and i am planning in 2015 Jan (assume i already completed initial entry) it means out of 5 years i have lost already one year during this 4 years also i may travel in and out of australia? in that case how do they evaluate ? *]

3. Fairly simple assuming you have lived in Australia for at least 2 years of the previous 5 before you apply. There is a fee of course [*Do you mean we need to pay some thing to get Return resident visa .. for example my case first 5 years will ve finished by Nov 2018 so after that if i want to go home country i need to apply RRV so that i can entry australia another 5 years will be extended is it correct ? or do i need to apply RRV for each exit from australia? *]



ozbound12 said:


> 1. 5 years from the date the visa is granted, you can travel in and out of Australia without restriction.
> 
> 2. You can apply for citizenship after 4 years of residence. You cannot have been absent for more than 1 year and no more than 90 days in the last year before you apply.
> 
> 3. Fairly simple assuming you have lived in Australia for at least 2 years of the previous 5 before you apply. There is a fee of course.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

1. Yes, that's correct.

2. Let's say your visa was activated on 1 April 2014. You came in for an activation trip and decided to go back to your home country on 7 April 2014. You could theoretically apply for citizenship on 1 April 2018 but only if you had actually resided physically in Australia for a total of 3 years out of that four year period. So you would have to move to Australia permanently by 7 April 2015 and then you could not leave at all before 1 April 2018. Or you could move by 1 January 2015 and you would still have another 3 months of time where you could go in and out of the country. If this doesn't make sense, I suggest you have a look at the residence calculator on the DIBP website: https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/citz/startIntervalCalc.do

3. No, you apply once and if granted allows you to come and go as a PR for another 5 years.


----------



## k.v.hanumesh (Aug 14, 2013)

thank you now very much clear now .. thank once again for details explanation on this 

Regards,
Hanumesh



ozbound12 said:


> 1. Yes, that's correct.
> 
> 2. Let's say your visa was activated on 1 April 2014. You came in for an activation trip and decided to go back to your home country on 7 April 2014. You could theoretically apply for citizenship on 1 April 2018 but only if you had actually resided physically in Australia for a total of 3 years out of that four year period. So you would have to move to Australia permanently by 7 April 2015 and then you could not leave at all before 1 April 2018. Or you could move by 1 January 2015 and you would still have another 3 months of time where you could go in and out of the country. If this doesn't make sense, I suggest you have a look at the residence calculator on the DIBP website: https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/citz/startIntervalCalc.do
> 
> 3. No, you apply once and if granted allows you to come and go as a PR for another 5 years.


----------



## k.v.hanumesh (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi,

Can some one describe the Initial entry Immigration process 
1. what documents we need to carry 
2.what kind of form we need to fill 
3.what kind of question we can expect . 
we all know it is pretty simple just for safer side i am asking . 


Regards,
Hanumesh



k.v.hanumesh said:


> thank you now very much clear now .. thank once again for details explanation on this
> 
> Regards,
> Hanumesh


----------



## k.v.hanumesh (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi,

Can some help me on this points i am planning syndey in MAY ' 2014 to activate my visa and planning for just two days coming with family can you please suggest me on this 

1. Good hotels budget 100 to 150 $
2. transportation from Airport to taxi? or train? or bus? which is preferable ?
3. Where do i take SIM.
4. which places i can cover i have 2 days time which place is preferable to take 

Any other suggestion kindly ... plz 

Regards,
Hanumesh





k.v.hanumesh said:


> thank you now very much clear now .. thank once again for details explanation on this
> 
> Regards,
> Hanumesh


----------

